# Great Weekend!



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Last weekend, we hunted our tails off in back to back all-night coyote adventures yielding some of our most successful results to date. This was all a little new to us because we usually reserve night hunting for snowy full-moon weekends, and otherwise focus on daytime hunting for video purposes. Using the lighting products from a couple new Predator Packs from Boondock-Outdoors, we were able to see lots of predators however. We ended up with 5 coyotes and 1 bobcat, the biggest dog weighing in at 41lbs and the bobcat at 29lbs. All the coyotes were shot at night and the bobcat was shot in the evening and unfortunately, even though we had the cameras out for that hunt we weren't able to get the kill on video. All in all we had encounters with 14 coyotes, 4 fox, and one bobcat. The night hunting action was very exciting, with lots of sneaky predators under the cover of darkness and howling packs breaking the calm and silent nights. Although we wish we could've connected on some of those missed opportunities, in the end, it was a great weekend!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats DWO. Very nice cat.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice cat and great weekend!!!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice cat and congrats on the great weekend.


----------

